# Chupacabras



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

...  Hello. I just want to show a video for the expansion of the emotions. People of action, like raising adrenaline levels. That is what we mean almost as relaxation.
Therefore, a sci-fi adventure caving to be interesting. (This is a sci-fi adventure as terrifying as funny.)
(lalo parachute did open dioramas. dioramas now has a suspension bridge. Dioramas ... "Made in lalo) :freak:
In my website, there is a video of this case made with figures of 1 / 10 scale. If you wish to see you indicates. ...:
---------------------------------------------------------
- Enter my website.
- Scale 1 / 10.
- Website: Ciencia ficción / chupacabras / Photovideo.
---------------------------------------------------------
Sincerely ... Jorge.


----------

